# goulash



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

hello i want to know any one know how to make goulash for the young people same as mac n beef i just want to make sure i did not leave any thing out 
1 BL beef 
(1 can Tomatoes past )
(1 can Tomatoess sauce )i don 't if i got thesse too right 
salt pepper 
sugar 

i think i mess some thing not sure 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

Only recipe I have is a Wolfgang Puck recipe it is awesome check out on his website, packed with flavour


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Tammy,

I use stew meat in my goulash recipe, as well as beef stock, lots of onions and garlic, a little wine or beer, if you have a bottle open, and the most important ingredient, Paprika! Lots and lots of it, and let it all cook until the browned pieces of meat are tender. I usually add the tomato paste at the end, to thicken the sauce that's developed from the combination of other ingredients. Then, if it needs to be a little thicker, you can use a flour or cornstarch slurry, and make sure it comes to a boil after adding the thickener.

Fantastic over noodles or spaetzle! :smiles:

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

This is the recipe and using a little smoked Paprika gives this recipe a great kick.By The way this is for a crowd. Nice to meet you.


Beef Goulash


Serves 24


½ c extra virgin olive oil
12 cups onion, thinly sliced
4 tablespoon sugar
12 garlic cloves, minced
4 tablespoon caraway seeds, toasted and ground
6 tablespoons sweet paprika
4 teaspoon spicy paprika
8 tablespoons minced fresh marjoram leaves
4 teaspoon minced fresh thyme leaves
4 bay leaf
12 tablespoons tomato paste
8 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
16 cups chicken stock
4 k diced chuck or flank 2’pieces
4 teaspoon rock salt
2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 



1. In a large sauté pan, heat the olive oil and sauté the onions and sugar until caramelized. Add the garlic and caraway seed. Cook another minute.

2. Add the sweet and sharp paprika, marjoram, thyme and bay leaf. Sauté another minute, until fragrant.

3. Add the tomato paste. Deglaze with the vinegar and the stock and add the pieces of beef shank, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, then lower to a simmer and cook until very tender, about 1 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally.

4. Taste and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The delicious-sounding recipes you've posted are for the traditional European goulash (soup or stew- depends on where you are, I understand).

What I think Tammy is hoping for is a more Americanized dish. (Am I right?) Something more like this, which I found at www.recipezaar.com :

1-1 1/2 lb lean ground beef 
4 cloves garlic 
1 large yellow onion or white onion, minced 
1/2 lb elbow macaroni 
3 cans campbell's tomato soup 
1/2 teaspoon salt (or to taste) 
1/4 teaspoon pepper (or to taste)

In a skillet saute the onions and garlic in a little butter or oil until translucent. 
Add ground beef and brown. 
While the beef is browning boil the water for the elbow macaroni and make that to package directions. 
When the ground beef is done, drain any fat and return to the skillet. 
Add the Campbell's tomato soup and heat through. 
Do not add water! 
When the pasta is done, drain it and then mix the soup/meat mixture together. 
Add black pepper and salt to taste. 
Add a salad and garlic bread and you have a meal fit for a king!

Preparation and cooking time: 10 minutes
Makes 4 servings


----------

